# R8 ER32 collet chuck source.



## LEEQ (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm toying with the idea of getting an er32 chuck for the mill. I'm finding reasonable prices on collet sets. Not so much on the chuck. What say you?


----------



## David Kirtley (Nov 24, 2013)

Shars, LMS. I got mine from LMS. 

Cheapest is probably CTC tools.  Theirs are $19. Shipping from Hong Kong can be hit or miss but last time I ordered from them, the stuff got here faster than stuff I ordered from California the same day.

They do Ebay as well but I can't shop there anymore as my credit union has a block on international buying on my debit card and I refuse to get a credit card.

If you have a big mill, you might as well go to ER40.


----------



## AlanR (Nov 24, 2013)

Have a look at CTC Tools on ebay. They have collets also, check their store.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ER32-R8-7-16-SPRING-COLLET-CHUCK-BRIDGEPORT-MILLING-LATHE-TOOL-WORKHOLDING-A80-/151159128995?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item2331c943a3

Edit: I first linked a metric drawbar version


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 24, 2013)

Just got an ER32 Set in MT2 from CDCO for less than 100 bucks including freight.  They were on Ebay and had 18 collets in US (Inch) measurements and an additional set is available in metric sizes also.  They arrived in a nice presentation case and the MT2 holder came in a plastic tube that fits nicely and protects it from moisture and dings.  I would definitely buy from that vendor again, they shipped quickly, had good tracking and it arrived well packaged prior to the expected delivery date by 2 days.  Not bad from Illinois to Florida in 2 days via USPS priority mail.

Bob


----------



## pestilence (Nov 25, 2013)

This is what I bought:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/R8-Bridgeport-ER32-Chuck-18-PCs-ER32-Collets-Spanner-H-/330795253274

It was $124 when I bought it.  I can't tell if they actually come from Germany or not, but they seem better than typical stuff from China.  It's the R8 chuck and a set of collets.


----------



## Pacer (Nov 25, 2013)

My buddy just ordered an ER-40 set from CDCO for his brand new PM-932 and he was showing them off to me -- dang nice set!!. IIRC they were $140-ish


----------



## cwolfs69 (Nov 25, 2013)

bought mine from LMS and am tickled to depth with it. great finish, runs within .0003 with end mill in collet. $69.95 so that is a consideration, but cannot beat the quality and service.


----------



## LEEQ (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas guys! I don't know if I was doing it wrong, but the places I go first for cheap china starter tools only had collets. I don't usually do Ebay stores, but have and will when necessary.


----------



## bridgeportbj (Nov 26, 2013)

I got my set-up from Travers Tool.
 B.J.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 26, 2013)

I got R8 ER16 & ER32 collet chucks from GMT on sale & they are very nice. Cost a bit more than other imports but I am very happy with them. Got rid of the ER32 for a ER40 from TMX/Bison which is also very nice. I have 2 ER40s from them now.


----------



## flutedchamber (Nov 28, 2013)

I got my chuck and collets (I went with the ER40 size) from Penn Tool www.penntoolco.com.  Both are Bison brand and the runout is .0004.  Compare that runout to the runout specs from other manufacturers.  No vibration, longer tool life and a smoother finish.  Unless you have a reason to go for an ER32 size ( the 3/32 collet) you may want to check the ER40 size collets.


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 1, 2013)

They sound beautiful, but Bison is a real name with a REAL price tag. I'm just a poor white boy looking at low end stuff.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 1, 2013)

Look for "tool4cheap" on ebay. If he has none listed send him a question asking if he has one. His name is Jeff Beck. He is located in Mass. Great guy.

 "Billy G"


----------



## darkzero (Dec 1, 2013)

LEEQ said:


> They sound beautiful, but Bison is a real name with a REAL price tag. I'm just a poor white boy looking at low end stuff.



For just the ER32 chuck, GMT sells it for $69.99 & it's very nice.

http://www.glacern.com/er_collet_chucks


I never bought a full collet size cause there are sizes I would never use. I buy Teckniks collets, very high quality too. They're cheap on ebay. I get them from sellers hemlytool or cnctoolinstore. allindustrialtoolsupply is another vendor when I need them quicker since they are local to me but I get charged tax.




Bill Gruby said:


> Look for "tool4cheap" on ebay. If he has none listed send him a question asking if he has one. His name is Jeff Beck. He is located in Mass. Great guy.
> 
> "Billy G"



I've purchased from him & he is great but it's cheaper to buy directly from his website than through ebay.

http://www.tools4cheap.net/products.php?cat=35


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Dec 1, 2013)

*Ok, stupid question time...*

Call me dumb but what is the benefit of a collet system over a R8?


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 1, 2013)

Different things for me. I want to hold some metric end mills without buying metric r8 colltes also. There is roughly a .040" range each collet will hold. I can hold drill bits without using the large drill chuck. With two wrenches I can change collets without getting out the short mans stepstool for wrenching and beating the drawbar. That's a biggie. I can take the collets over to the lathe and use them also if I set it up. Those are some anyway.


----------



## pestilence (Dec 1, 2013)

For me it's just not having to deal with the draw bar.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info!  Any drawbacks to using them?


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 2, 2013)

holes in the ranges. Sets graduating in 1/16ths don't cover all the range between sizes if I'm seeing it right. The big sets still have several steps that graduate in 1/16ths, with the tweener collets (like21/32nds) covering metric sizes. That's just my guess why some steps have tweeners and some do not. Other than that, money. One more set of tooling to purchase. Gets hard on a new guy.


----------



## flutedchamber (Dec 6, 2013)

Pontiac Freak said:


> Thanks for the info!  Any drawbacks to using them?



Some collet sizes do not allow you to use a double ended milling cutter.  Not very many sizes, but a few of the smaller sizes.  Accuracy using a good quality ER collet and collet chuck is generally better than most R8 collets.  My Bison collets and chuck advertise .0004 total runout.  I've tested all of mine and only get half or less runout than that.  On the other hand, my Crawford R8 collets give me the same runout, .0002

I've used my ER collets from 1/8 to 1 inch and never had a slippage problem.  It IS nice not having to deal with the drawbar for every tool change.

Oh, one disadvantage.  The ER chuck reduces your Z (vertical) distance by about 2 inches or so, depending on make of the chuck.  It has not been a problem so far, and if it is, I'll swap to the R8 collets.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 3, 2019)

David Kirtley said:


> Shars, LMS. I got mine from LMS.
> 
> Cheapest is probably CTC tools.  Theirs are $19. Shipping from Hong Kong can be hit or miss but last time I ordered from them, the stuff got here faster than stuff I ordered from California the same day.
> 
> ...


I just purchased a piece of junk from Amazon. Not sure the brand, anyway, where did you get yours? Not finding LMS tools anywhere.
Thanks


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 3, 2019)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> I just purchased a piece of junk from Amazon. Not sure the brand, anyway, where did you get yours? Not finding LMS tools anywhere.
> Thanks



Go to their site. https://littlemachineshop.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 3, 2019)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> I just purchased a piece of junk from Amazon. Not sure the brand, anyway, where did you get yours? Not finding LMS tools anywhere.
> Thanks


This set is the real deal, costs  a lot more than the cheap wannabies but it is precise and stays that way if not abused.








						Techniks 04205MS Collet Chuck Set 18pc Er32 for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Techniks 04205MS Collet Chuck Set 18pc Er32 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




and for R8-er32 collet chuck , try Glacerns , I was recommended both  (techniks & Glacerns) and have zero regrets:





						Glacern Machine Tools - ER Collet Chucks
					

Glacern Machine Tools manufacturers CNC Machine Vises, Precision Tool Holders, and Indexable Milling Cutters for vertical and horizontal cnc milling machines.




					www.glacern.com


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 3, 2019)

Ken from ontario said:


> This set is the real deal, costs a lot more than the cheap wannabies but it is precise and stays that way if not abused.



Accusize is pretty good also.

That said, I got an adapter from shars (SKU 202-1404, now out of stock apparently) and with drill rod in the collet it clocked within the promised 0.002" runout.


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 3, 2019)

Bought a cheap Chinese Er32-R8 collet....arrived and tried it out only to find out its pure crap. Like 1/32” run out. The end mill in a known decent collet is dancing. Chucked it up in lathe and checked it and it’s way out of whack
Then purchased a collet set with same R8 chuck from Amazon, @ 65.00. It’s running about 0.002 out. Better but not perfect. That said, I really only use these for holding end mills when I’m just tinkering with stuff that I want to hurry up and finish and I can easily adjust the cut accordingly.
   If it was something high precision I can always use my R8 collets


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 3, 2019)

Tim9 said:


> Bought a cheap Chinese Er32-R8 collet....arrived and tried it out only to find out its pure crap. Like 1/32” run out. The end mill in a known decent collet is dancing. Chucked it up in lathe and checked it and it’s way out of whack
> Then purchased a collet set with same R8 chuck from Amazon, @ 65.00. It’s running about 0.002 out. Better but not perfect. That said, I really only use these for holding end mills when I’m just tinkering with stuff that I want to hurry up and finish and I can easily adjust the cut accordingly.
> If it was something high precision I can always use my R8 collets


Here’s a sample of what I received...this model is known under many brands. Runout? Couldn’t even get to that step!


----------



## mikey (Dec 3, 2019)

Hard to tell but it looks like that is the normal eccentric in an ER nut. You pop the collet into it and it orients the collet nose square to the front of the nut, then you install the nut on the chuck and stick your tool into it and lock it down. Maybe give it a try?


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yeah that’s the way the er nuts are made. You kind of cock the collet ...sliding it in with the first part going in the intact part of that circular ring in the nut....and then snap down to get the rest of the nut to push down into that part that’s been cut out of the ring of the nut. Always snap collet into nut before screwing nut into chuck body.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 3, 2019)

So they didn’t finish matching it. There is a wall ( the part that looks off center) that stops collet from seating in nut. The nut wont even start threading onto the body WITH A COLLET IN PLACE. It does go on with no collet. It’s very strange. I could have put in in lathe and taken that out, but I had no faith in the quality after that.


----------



## ddickey (Dec 3, 2019)

Does it screw on without a collet?


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 3, 2019)

ddickey said:


> Does it screw on without a collet?


Yep, nut alone goes on fine. That eccentric ring doesn’t move. It was about .025 to .03 thick and actual part of the nut. Had they bored it out that much deeper, there is a nice seat just beyond it. I tried moving it with my fingers, like I said it was the same material the nut was made out of and not even budging. Definitely gonna spend more on the next....the old adage fits here.


----------



## Chewy (Dec 3, 2019)

Bought R8-ER32 from Shars and have not used it.  Bought Shars straight shank ER32 collet chuck for lathe and use it every couple of days.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Dec 3, 2019)

That's how they are designed.   You put the collet in the nut first, and then screw the jut one.  You cannot put the collet in the die and then screw the nut on,  it won't work.
Yes that ring is off center in the nut.  Its designed like that.   You twist the collet to get it in and out of nut.

Joe Hynes


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 3, 2019)

Chewy said:


> Bought R8-ER32 from Shars and have not used it.  Bought Shars straight shank ER32 collet chuck for lathe and use it every couple of days.


Yeah, I want to buy that Shars unit...out of stock. I think, for the price, that have some decent to very good items there.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 3, 2019)

ER collets are not self releasing like some other collets. So ER collet nuts are designed with that eccentic ring cause that's what what grips onto the collet & ejects/pulls it out of the taper when the nut is unscrewed. As the others said you must snap the ER collect into the ring before screwing the nut onto the chuck.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 3, 2019)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> Yep, nut alone goes on fine. That eccentric ring doesn’t move. It was about .025 to .03 thick and actual part of the nut. Had they bored it out that much deeper, there is a nice seat just beyond it. I



Just to be clear, here. You put the collet in the nut, by sorta angling it past the eccentric ring and then snapping it in. The collet is then trapped in the nut, so you can sorta rattle it around and the collet doesn't come out.

And then, the nut will not screw onto the collet chuck? 

If that's the case, it sounds like a bad one. Might just be the nut, though. It's often a good idea to get a) a few extra collet nuts, and b) some reasonably-high precision collet nuts. They're like twenty, twenty-five bucks. Couldn't hurt to get another and try it out.


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 3, 2019)

Check this video


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm sorry...I guess I didn't clarify, every r8/er32 I saw on Amazon (maybe eBay AS well) makes it very clear to snap the collet into the nut before putting but onto spindle. I get that. I tried 4 different collets, wasn't happening. Don't  think there wasn't some angry forcing gong on as well. Something wasn't right on that nut. I dunno, i trust little machine shop, maybe I'll go that route.


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 3, 2019)

I have a number of er collet chucks. Some of the nuts are easygoing. A couple are pretty damned tricky. I have to really push hard. That said... the collet always must be empty. If you install an end mill and then try.... forget about it.
   For what it’s worth.... I had the same issue.. went to Shars first because I always get good stuff from them. But yes they were out of the ER32 R8 collet chuck. I ended up with an okay Amazon unit. Not horrible.... but not exactly precise either.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 3, 2019)

On that note...why is Shars always out of things....many things. I find out of stock Shars tools in eBay for 100's of times mark up. There was an AXA 250-101 for like $800! I'd go Aloris for that price (well much lower)


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 3, 2019)

I 'd love to get my hands on some of the highly coveted Share tools, but this kind of gouging is ridiculous! 
Shars/eBay gouging


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 3, 2019)

another.

13k for a boring head??


----------



## darkzero (Dec 3, 2019)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> On that note...why is Shars always out of things....many things. I find out of stock Shars tools in eBay for 100's of times mark up. There was an AXA 250-101 for like $800! I'd go Aloris for that price (well much lower)



Yeah, I've noticed that too with Shars. I started noticing when the first round of tarrifs were kicking in. That was a while ago & many of those items still show out of stock. Not sure if it's actually due to the tarrifs or a production/supplier issue.

It's not gouging. You wouldn't be able to buy at those prices anyway even if you wanted to. Many sellers on ebay will change the price to some outrageous price when out of stock. It's so they don't have to create a new listing, maintains those who have the items in their watch list, as well as purchase history. Sellers have been doing this for years, not just Shars but Shars actually changes the listing title to "Out of Stock".


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 3, 2019)

I don't get it Will . 



GunsOfNavarone said:


> I 'd love to get my hands on some of the highly coveted Share tools, but this kind of gouging is ridiculous!
> Shars/eBay gouging



Why even put something like that on Ebay ?


----------



## darkzero (Dec 3, 2019)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> I 'd love to get my hands on some of the highly coveted Share tools



If you shop around you can find the same products. Many of their products are not exclusive to them. They don't make their own products, they just have their name put on them.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 3, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> I don't get it Will .
> 
> 
> 
> Why even put something like that on Ebay ?


Agreed, you can pull an item/sale at any time.
found the Shars R8-er32 collet for $4700 on ebay right now. Good Lord!


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 3, 2019)

$4700 or $47 ?  Well , for the price of that + the boring head , you could buy a new cnc mill ! LOL .


----------



## darkzero (Dec 3, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> I don't get it Will .
> 
> Why even put something like that on Ebay ?



For businesses, if you have hundreds of listings for items that you sell on a regular basis you will understand why. Deleting a listing when out of stock, then recreating a listing when back in stock is very time consuming. Try doing that for just 60 listings & see how long it takes you. Many times you never see this. You are seeing it with Shars cause many of their listings have been OOS for a while.

Those listings weren't originally listed like that, they were changed to those prices. When back in stock they will change the listing back to how they were.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 3, 2019)

Hmmm...……………………….I may have to re-think my selling strategies . Anyone need a $17000 square ?


----------



## darkzero (Dec 3, 2019)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> Agreed, you can pull an item/sale at any time.
> found the Shars R8-er32 collet for $4700 on ebay right now. Good Lord!



Sure you can but if you don't have hundreds of listings & sell on ebay on a regular basis you won't understand.

So what if it's listed at $4700, and what does the page say, OOS yes? You're making noise about something for no reason. Who cares.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 3, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Hmmm...……………………….I may have to re-think my selling strategies . Anyone need a $17000 square ?



Don't we all!   

But asking & what it sells for is completely different. I get a kick out of seeing all the crap that people put on CL thinking they are worth more than gold. Just cause it's rusty & you put antique in the listing title don't mean it's worth a lot of money.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 3, 2019)

I think I saw the CL ad about barn dirt for sale on this site . He said to throw it on your car to increase the value 10 fold .


----------



## darkzero (Dec 3, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> I think I saw the CL ad about barn dirt for sale on this site . He said to throw it on your car to increase the value 10 fold .



Yep, that was me. One of my favorites!


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 3, 2019)

Man, some guy here was selling rocks from his field on CL. You know, rocks. In the GRANITE STATE.

Anyways,


GunsOfNavarone said:


> I tried 4 different collets, wasn't happening. Don't think there wasn't some angry forcing gong on as well. Something wasn't right on that nut.


Just making sure. Seriously, try a different collet nut. The chuck itself is probably fine, and you're going to want a few lying around anyways.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 3, 2019)

That's the one ! I think I have a set or 2 of Lyndex er16s in the basement . Not positive about 16s or not , but I'm going to go down and find them now . I just found the chart with the sizes denoting which they are . Heck , maybe I'll sprinkle some of that dirt on them and push them onto Ebay .


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 3, 2019)

Strange , I found the chucks and collets . Measured them up and can't match the numbers to the charts . Definitely bigger than the 16s though , so my memory fails me once again . Good news though , when I opened the box there was an Enco 4" boring head hiding in with the collets ! 

These collets are measuring 2.065 long with the large diameter measuring 1.390 approx. . Any thoughts on what size they are ?


----------



## darkzero (Dec 3, 2019)

They kind of look like TG collets. Perhaps TG100? TG collets look similar to ER but they are longer in length. I'm sure the dimensions of TG collets can be found online.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 3, 2019)

I believe you're correct . They look like TGs and I did use these on a machining center . After looking at the price I guess I should be taking better care of them .


----------

